# What is this? Sorry no picture.



## neurotic (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey, I have tried to take a photo of whats on my glass but I cant get my cheapo camera to focus on it so its always blurry. So I will try to explain it.

I noticed on my glass 3 days ago a circle. I ignored it but now there is another circle and its a good 8 inches away from this one. The circle is transparent. inside the circle are little chambers. To me it looks either like a honeycomb that is transparent, or a grapefruit if you cut it in have and make it become transparent.

I have NO clue what this is or if i should scrape it off the glass or leave it alone.

Only things I have in the tank are some snails, ghost shrimp, and some tetras *til the puffers come then they go to sisters tank*

Any Idea as to what this could possibly be? Again I dont have a photo or anything cause I cant get a clear picture of it.


----------



## rain- (Mar 29, 2004)

Sounds like snail eggs, if you don't want more snails, remove them.


----------



## neurotic (Feb 2, 2009)

I thought snails laid eggs above the water line? these "circles" are close to the bottom of the tank. 

Thanks for the quick response though.  Ill try to find pictures of snail eggs to see if thats what they are or not.


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

Where they lay eggs depends on the snail. They can also show up on plant leaves (which is how many of us end up with snails in the first place  )


----------



## rain- (Mar 29, 2004)

Apple snails lay eggs above the water line, most of the others lay eggs underwater.

Here's a close-up of ramshorn snail eggs. And here's (if the link works) some pond snail eggs.


----------



## neurotic (Feb 2, 2009)

Sorry for the Horrible drawing but I decided to draw what it looks like at work. It has 6-8 chambers or tubes inside the circle. I drew it with just 6 but thats what it looks like.


----------



## rain- (Mar 29, 2004)

What kind of snails do you have there? Here's some help: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/40031-snails-how-recognize-them.html


----------



## neurotic (Feb 2, 2009)

lol I am really not sure what all is in there. I can try to get photos of some of them when I get home from work. I looked at the site and to be honest. I think I have 4 different ones in there.

Ramshorn, Apple, Pond, And Malaysian Trumpets

I say trumpets cause the other night I turned the light on for my dad to see the tank and on the glass were these super tiny snails that I never see in the day. and they had the same shell as the trumpets. the longer shells. I think ramshorn but I am no expert. A few snails have pinkish orange bodies with a yellowish tinted shell. Pond snails cause I asked the LFS for some free pond snails. even though they all look like mini Ramshorns. And apple cause well I am sure one snail in there looks like it. lol Half the snails I know came from plants, while the others I asked for.


Again I will sit infront of tank and try to get some snail photos later.


----------



## rain- (Mar 29, 2004)

Some of the ramshorn snail species lay those disc like egg clutches. Some have distinct round eggs inside the clutch, some have the cell/chamber like structure. All the chambers should have a tiny white/clear/brown dot inside them (the embryo), they will be more visible within a week or so if they are snail eggs.


----------



## neurotic (Feb 2, 2009)

yeah when I looked closer at it, it wasnt exactly the way i showed you. It had about 15 or so chambers and what looked like very small microscopic white dots in it.  I hope its snails. lol there are 3 clutches now on the front glass. Someone is getting busy in there. I am really excited cause I wanted to breed my own snails to feed my puffers so with so many snails *hopefully* in ther,e I can take some of the bigger ones out and put them in a different tank to breed. 

Thanks for the help, I'll try to keep you updated on it.


----------

